# New member, how I got DP and DR.



## dpdranah (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member here. I have had quite bad mental health problems for about 12 years now. These are anorexia, bulimia, ocd, body dysmorphia, severe anxiety and more recently depression, depersonalisation and derealisation. At the time of developing DR and DP I was experimenting with coming off Olanzapine (an anti-psychotic,) as I had been forced to take medication for so long due to being in psychiatric hospital and not having a say on what meds I had to take. I wanted to see what I was like med free, and also was feeling really stable at the time and didn't think meds were necessary. Suffice to say, it didn't take long before depression kicked in and massive mood swings. I decided I couldn't take it and went back on Olanzapine at a lower dosage. This is around when I developed DR and DP - at the time I thought it was a side effect of re starting the Olanzapine, but I since that time had to come off it, as I was essentially abusing it and it was causing heart palpitations, the DR and DP has got 1000000% worse. I feel completely detached from both my body and surroundings ( especially when I leave the house.) If anyone would like to know more about my experiences or have any questions, please ask


----------



## dpdranah (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your reply! I think it's likely that the Olanzapine withdrawal triggered it  I don't know if it could also be from high stress levels? I don't really know much about how it occurs or why it persists  I hope I can recover from it some day. And I hope it doesn't get worse and become full on dissociation! Is this possible? Thanks for understanding!


----------

